# I've noticed that when it rained...



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

the freshwater board went as silent on fishing areas as the saltwater board. lol

I figured the trips went something like this...

*Cast*
..look over shoulder..

*Bump*
..look over shoulder..

*SET DA HOOK!**
..look over shoulder..

*point rod tip towards the water*
..look over shoulder..

*reel*
..look over shoulder..
..look again 360 degrees..

*whip fish into boat in one motion*
..look over shoulder..

*unhook fish and kick to a corner under a life jacket*
..look over shoulder..

*cast*

sad3sm

You know who you are...I've said too much already. We will see you at the fish fry and find your hidden crappie pile. The internal shame will be unbearable. I bet you won't even look us in the eye.

Well, I want you to know that there is no reason to carry this burden. Come clean now and all will be forgiven.

I swear if someone mentions Zephyr Cove...


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I got some whites on ice I need to fillet. Caught this morning. Is that a good report? Also have a picture to post if you want. LOL !!!!!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Mattsfishin said:


> I got some whites on ice I need to fillet. Caught this morning. Is that a good report? Also have a picture to post if you want. LOL !!!!!!


Well well...L:ac550:K who decided to chime in. lol...PM sent

How many more of ya are out there. Come on. Spill the beans. This burden will only grow on you.

I'm here to help.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> I got some whites on ice I need to fillet. Caught this morning. Is that a good report? Also have a picture to post if you want. LOL !!!!!!


Matt would never do a thing like that again ever. But I might be probably, just a little guilty, maybe.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Do not drink in the tears of skunked fishermen. No. There is a better way through brotherhood and comradary. It is a pedastal for leaders. Free thinkers. 

Mr. Gorbachov...tear down this wall.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

FISHROADIE said:


> Matt would never do a thing like that again ever. But I might be probably, just a little guilty, maybe.


FR...When you are out on the road...away from any fishing and all you have to look at are groupie girls who are 1/2 drunk, out of their mind and up for anything...

wait. what was I saying?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll just leave these here...


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dan...Are you smoking shad, again? You need to lay off that stuff! What are those two objects sticking up out of the water, at fish creek? LOL :goldfish::goldfish::goldfish:


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

tbone2374 said:


> Dan...Are you smoking shad, again? You need to lay off that stuff! What are those two objects sticking up out of the water, at fish creek? LOL :goldfish::goldfish::goldfish:


That would be my generator and air compressor unfortunately. Still can't read the label on it either without snorkeling equipt. Ugh.

Cuts deep maaaaan. Heh. What time do you run down that road? I need to schedule some loads of material to block the road around that time. HA!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok 1 picture. It's hard to take pictures by myself. Was not going to go today but woke up around 2:30 this morning and could not sleep. So around 6:00 I decided to go fishing. I will be eatting good tonight. ENJOY !!!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Dang that's a HOG!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Mattsfishin said:


> Ok 1 picture. It's hard to take pictures by myself. Was not going to go today but woke up around 2:30 this morning and could not sleep. So around 6:00 I decided to go fishing. I will be eatting good tonight. ENJOY !!!!


See? This is why bald eagles cry.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

You must be mistaken. The Bald Eagles were out today and looked like they have been eatting good. LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Where are Matt's partner's in crime? C'mon. Fess up.
























I'm looking at you Karl.















How many more of you are out there? Let's go. Confess and be free. Peace be with you. The guilt is too much.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Yea what were you saying Bankin on it. I have never noticed anything such as that go on out on the road. That is since I got married again.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

FISHROADIE said:


> Yea what were you saying Bankin on it. I have never noticed anything such as that go on out on the road. That is since I got married again.


Ah-ha...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Matt, how many white bass are you bringing to the fish fry?
I need to know, so I can save these crappie for myself.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Did I read that Shadslinger was bringing enough crappie for 50-60 people?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes duke come in the morning to help clean them.

And help catch em.



You never know unless you go


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Did I read that Shadslinger was bringing enough crappie for 50-60 people?





shadslinger said:


> *Yes duke*


NOW we're talkin'! I WILL find that pile this year dag nabbit.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

I haven't found any Crappie yet. Well, I found 14 last weekend during the tournament. Nothing impressive.....


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

gemba said:


> I haven't found any Crappie yet. Well, I found 14 last weekend during the tournament. Nothing impressive.....


DO go on...depth? lure? ...body of water?


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Bankin' On It said:


> DO go on...depth? lure? ...body of water?


Yes, but you are forgetting the all important GPS coordinates! You know the standard here, NO reports without coordinates! :walkingsm


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The sheriff let us down this morning and was a no show, must have been out rounding up buoy thieves. 
So it's cat fish(very fresh) and whatever white bass Matt brings, if he cleaned any????


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

The sheriff was a no-show.
Matt is actually telling folks about the fish he's catching.
I made my truck payment on time.
...

Something ain't right. Is this real life?


----------

